# shampoo for acne



## grantinerfe1436114737 (Oct 29, 2010)

Has anyone used this product? and if so did it help at all?

---> http://www.boots.com/en/Nizoral-Dandruff-Shampoo-100-ml_11359/

I found this on a different board and as Im running out of dutas I thought I might aswell give it a go.

also there is this article that explains it all

http://www.acne.org/messageboard/Nizoral-shampoo-ac-t138260.html


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

My acne was quite bad on my back, i used panoxyl 10 acnegel everyday for 3 weeks, my back is now clear


----------



## grantinerfe1436114737 (Oct 29, 2010)

thanks for replies guys. I'm buying that nizoral and let you know how it goes, if it does not work I'll try panoxyl


----------



## Omega321 (Dec 21, 2009)

Used it, worked well . Got to leave it in for a few mins.. They also do an oral version might want to try both tackling inside and out?


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

i tried it, made mine worse.. but everyone different


----------



## grantinerfe1436114737 (Oct 29, 2010)

Omega321 said:


> Used it, worked well . Got to leave it in for a few mins.. They also do an oral version might want to try both tackling inside and out?


yes, as I said I am running out of durasteride and I can only get it from overseas so by the time it gets here I could be flooded with spots so it will be a temporary fix till I get the delivery


----------



## TheBlondMyth (Jan 29, 2011)

keep away from them type of products IMO. look at my avi <<< Bad spots in that picture which was taken 3 weeks ago. Today I am nearly spot free. I hit the sunbeds a few times. 10min session once a week and it really helped and also changed pillow cases every night if I could. And for my back spots I wore a clean t-shirt everynight before bed ( thought this would help as i don't change bed sheets everyday ) see if it works, also I only wash my face with water. I'll upload pics later for you see the progress


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

TheBlondMyth said:


> keep away from them type of products IMO. look at my avi <<< Bad spots in that picture which was taken 3 weeks ago. Today I am nearly spot free. I hit the sunbeds a few times. 10min session once a week and it really helped and also changed pillow cases every night if I could. And for my back spots I wore a clean t-shirt everynight before bed ( thought this would help as i don't change bed sheets everyday ) see if it works, also I only wash my face with water. I'll upload pics later for you see the progress


will be intrested mate, im doing similar things, pm me when you get them up if you dont mind


----------



## TheBlondMyth (Jan 29, 2011)

scouse_jay said:


> will be intrested mate, im doing similar things, pm me when you get them up if you dont mind


ye no problem will do


----------



## bmc (Aug 2, 2007)

grantinerfe said:


> Has anyone used this product? and if so did it help at all?
> 
> ---> http://www.boots.com/en/Nizoral-Dandruff-Shampoo-100-ml_11359/
> 
> ...


I'm using it as the bitch of a doc wouldn't give me roaccutane and gave me this

Done 3 months of roaccutane and I've been off it for 2 months and I'm getting like 1-2 spots in my hair this is why I'm using this shampoo just to help with things

Spots are nothing like before not even sore anymore and less frequent. I know some folk don't like roaccutane but after fcuking about for 10 years with antibiotics I would highly recommend it


----------



## Omega321 (Dec 21, 2009)

bmc said:


> I'm using it as the bitch of a doc wouldn't give me roaccutane and gave me this
> 
> Done 3 months of roaccutane and I've been off it for 2 months and I'm getting like 1-2 spots in my hair this is why I'm using this shampoo just to help with things
> 
> Spots are nothing like before not even sore anymore and less frequent. I know some folk don't like roaccutane but after fcuking about for 10 years with antibiotics I would highly recommend it


Same I know everyone looks down on accutane.. It's really not as bad as it's made out to be.. I did 1.5 months as I ran out and havent received my online delivery yet at 20mg and the last 2.5 weeks at 40mg and I've only got 2 spots left much better for such a short low dose course


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

yerr ino what you mean, am trying the other option first tho, last resort wll use that


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

yes it works you have to get washed every day though. do you get free prescriptions? I get mine free off the doctor.


----------



## PharmaSay (Jun 9, 2010)

grantinerfe said:


> Has anyone used this product? and if so did it help at all?
> 
> ---> http://www.boots.com/en/Nizoral-Dandruff-Shampoo-100-ml_11359/
> 
> ...


dutasteride is going to help sort your skin much more effectively than ketocanozole; try them in combination should work well


----------



## bmc (Aug 2, 2007)

SteamRod said:


> yes it works you have to get washed every day though. do you get free prescriptions? I get mine free off the doctor.


What don't you normally get washed everyday?


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

bmc said:


> What don't you normally get washed everyday?


it washes all the oils out of your skin and hair if you get washed too often if do morning cardio I am likely to get a wash but apart from that I just rub my face and maybe my underarms if they need it. I get showerd after training obv.


----------



## grantinerfe1436114737 (Oct 29, 2010)

I thought I might aswell update.

I have been using nizoral and quinoderm (http://www.boots.com/en/Quinoderm-Cream-25g_846154/) for the past week and half and I have to say that I am really pleased with these two. They got rid of the marks on my chest and some other spots that appeared, the only problem is that they don't prevent the spots so they'll eventually keep coming. I've got the durasteride on hand now so I will switch straight away but I highly recommend this two to get rid of existing acne. also worth mentioning that I have never suffered from acne just the odd spot so this might not work for those of you who are prone to acne naturally.

I was using nizoral 2 times a day in the areas where spots or marks were present leaving it to act for 5 mins.

I used quinoderm 2 times a day too. becareful if you go for this one as it will stain your clothes

hope it helps


----------



## beefpotato (Jun 9, 2011)

I tried nizoral for my acne and didnt do squat! im gunna try tetracyclene from my doc and see how that goes...


----------

